# Amazon seemingly drops Kindle Deal of the Day promotion after less than a week



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

The Deal of the Day page has been blank for a couple of days. Now this message appears:

*The Deal of the Day promotion has expired. Click here to continue shopping for Kindle books, including editors' picks, bestsellers, and hot new releases.*

Just what was the point of doing this for only 4-5 days? Why even create a section for it if the rug was going to be pulled out this quickly? Makes no sense. Really baffling decision by Amazon.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

My totally uninformed guess (do I ever make any other kind?) is that this ended up having some effect Amazon didn't expect.  Either it annoyed the publishers more than expected (could be either the big publishers, even though they weren't involved in this promotion, or the smaller houses that provided most of the books for the promotion), or didn't sell as well as expected, or sold TOO well, and they concluded it depressed buying of more expensive books, or something else we'll probably never know about.

I doubt Amazon planned it this way.  In a way, I am glad, those books were like peanuts and I was buying too many of 'em.  "Gotta get it at this great price, it is today only!"


----------



## screwballl (Jan 4, 2011)

I think they merged it into a generic Deal of the day at the top:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/goldbox/ref=cs_top_nav_gb27


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

screwballl said:


> I think they merged it into a generic Deal of the day at the top:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/goldbox/ref=cs_top_nav_gb27


Maybe I'm blind, but I don't see anything about Kindle there.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

There's a new message now:

*The Deal of the Day promotion has expired. It was a holiday promotion which ran from December 25th until January 2nd.*

At least that makes more sense, although IMO it should be a year-round promotion.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm just annoyed about the way they handled it. If I recall, they didn't announce it so most people didn't find out about it until after Christmas. And then they didn't make it clear that it was a temporary promotion until almost a week after everyone had been wondering why it wasn't working. What a horrible way to run a promotion! "Shhh, don't tell anyone about it and then when they do find out about it, take it down, wait a week and then tell them it was temporary."


----------



## SneezyCharmed (Oct 13, 2010)

On the UK kindle website it listed it as 12 deals for 12 days of Christmas - it ended on the 6th. 

Some good books on there and it could have just been to entice peope into buying a book from one author and liking it so you would buy their others?!


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

SneezyCharmed said:


> On the UK kindle website it listed it as 12 deals for 12 days of Christmas - it ended on the 6th.


Yeah but it seemed to be the same books for all 12 days. The Deal of the Day on the US store was a different bunch of books on sale ($2.99) for that day only so people were really excited about it. There was no mention of it being temporary so people assumed it was a permanent new thing. Now, after almost a week of wondering what happened to it, they finally tell us it was temporary. At least with the UK promo, they were honest about it being temporary.


----------



## BrianKittrell (Jan 8, 2011)

CS said:


> There's a new message now:
> 
> *The Deal of the Day promotion has expired. It was a holiday promotion which ran from December 25th until January 2nd.*
> 
> At least that makes more sense, although IMO it should be a year-round promotion.


This makes me think that Amazon was scared they wouldn't sell the projected number of Kindles, so they added more stuff to make it more enticing. Of course, a 7-day deal of the day probably didn't help that much. Even in the lightning-fast internet, it often takes several days for even well-promoted things to take off.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

BrianKittrell said:


> This makes me think that Amazon was scared they wouldn't sell the projected number of Kindles, so they added more stuff to make it more enticing. Of course, a 7-day deal of the day probably didn't help that much. Even in the lightning-fast internet, it often takes several days for even well-promoted things to take off.


Especially since they never announced it to my knowledge. Personally, I suspect publishers objected and they pulled it. They are generally the root of all these problems.


----------



## rsullivan9597 (Nov 18, 2009)

This program seems to be back in action - I've watched several titles recently shoot to the tops of the charts by being the kindle deal of the day.  Current deal is Souless by Gail Carriager and it moved from ranking 16,084 to 100.


----------



## SandyLu562 (May 8, 2010)

Huh

I'm getting the expired message ;(


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

No it is still there. The expired one was from back in January. Go to http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/ref=amb_link_357451662_3?ie=UTF8&docId=1000677541&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=right-1&pf_rd_r=1HQ7NP7FXWZYWQXC6Q6Y&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1317377602&pf_rd_i=1286228011


----------



## SandyLu562 (May 8, 2010)

NICE! THX 

course I've already read Soulless via my local library Overdrive ...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

There's a nice link to the KindleDailyDeal at the top of every KindleBoards page, so you'll always be able to find it!  See it?  Orange and gray text?  . Harvey's very good to us.

Oh, and I'm moving this to the Book Corner as it's not about the Kindle itself, thanks!

Betsy
KB Moderator


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Yep, it's been back for a week or two.

If you're on Facebook or Twitter you can like/follow the Kindle page, respectively ,and they daily deals will pop up on there.  I've bought 3 books so far from it.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

It's not the same promo - the former one (Deal of the Day) had several different books on sale each day while this new one (Daily Deal) only features one book per day. Not complaining, of course, I'm happy to see any deals and sales they offer - just saying, it's different.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

They've had a few big titles on this promotion so far.  I hope it continues!  (They've been doing this with their MP3 store for a long time.)  Today's selection has been on my "Kindle Price Watch" list for ever, so I'm glad to finally get it cheap!


----------



## Tara Maya (Nov 4, 2010)

Is this the same as the kindle ebook deals Amazon started mailing me? That had nothing to do with Christmas, since it was recent, during the summer. And it was great! I picked up some books I never would have looked at otherwise.


----------



## Maria Romana (Jun 7, 2010)

DYB said:


> They've had a few big titles on this promotion so far. I hope it continues! (They've been doing this with their MP3 store for a long time.) Today's selection has been on my "Kindle Price Watch" list for ever, so I'm glad to finally get it cheap!


Indeed, they have. I know I've seen _The Lincoln Lawyer_, _Alison Wonderland_, and the Bonhoeffer bio, all of which are big sellers anyway, and the DoD pushed them up the chart when they had their day. So far, all the DoD's have been of books that are usually $7.99+, and sold for $1.99 or $2.99, so quite the deals!

--Maria


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

It's still up as of today, 09/14/2011. Look Here:

*The Kindle Daily Dea*l


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

"Kindle Deal of the Day" was a temporary promotion back around Christmas.

The new Kindle Daily Deal just started in the last week or so.

As Betsy pointed out earlier in the thread, we have a link to the Kindle Daily Deal in the header, and there's also a thread here in the Book Corner. . . . .


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

Geemont said:


> It's still up as of today, 09/14/2011. Look Here:
> 
> *The Kindle Daily Dea*l


Again, they are not the same promo. This was the original Deal of the Day: http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html?ie=UTF8&docId=1000646981 - as you can see, it's not available and says: "The Deal of the Day promotion has expired. It was a holiday promotion which ran from December 25th until January 2nd."


----------



## writermjm (Jul 29, 2011)

So I'm confused (one would think I'd be used to that by now, but...)

Is Amazon's "Kindle Daily Deal" the same as the Kindle Boards' "Book of the Day"?

I would think not.

Does anyone know how one might go about getting his or her book promoted as the "Kindle Daily Deal," assuming the two programs are indeed separate?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

writermjm said:


> So I'm confused (one would think I'd be used to that by now, but...)
> 
> Is Amazon's "Kindle Daily Deal" the same as the Kindle Boards' "Book of the Day"?
> 
> ...


Two completely different deals... I don't believe the Kindle one is a program for authors.. It just puts one book on sale each day.. It has nothing to do with KindleBoards.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The Kindle Daily Deal (link at the top of the page) is an Amazon special. . .they put one book on sale each day for one day.  Usually these are regularly priced at $6 or more and are discounted for the day to $1 or $2.

Last December on Amazon there was, briefly, a similar Kindle "Deal of the Day".  That specific promotion is defunct.  That's when this thread was started originally.

KindleBoards "Book of the Day" is simply an advertising opportunity for our member authors.  These books are generally independently published and not priced above $4 or so.  The authors who buy the spots may or may not put specials on when their books are featured.

KindleBoards, as you know, is not part of or connected to Amazon -- except that using links in the header above to go to Amazon helps keep the lights on by providing small affiliate commissions to Harvey.


----------

